# Evic primo mini



## @cliff (21/12/17)

Looking for the above.
Would prefer silver and black

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/12/17)

If I’m not mistaken Vape Guy bud... @BumbleBee ??

Nvm... just checked, out of stock.. my apologies bud


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> If I’m not mistaken Vape Guy bud... @BumbleBee ??
> 
> Nvm... just checked, out of stock.. my apologies bud


All gone on the sale, I'll be getting more though, those mods are awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

@BumbleBee , this does look like a great little mod
I like the large looking fire button
And that it takes 25mm tanks

Which one looks better? The silver black or the grey black?
Whats the finish like on them?

PS - am very happy with my little white Pico finish wise and performance wise but i find it a tad small in the hand


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee , this does look like a great little mod
> I like the large looking fire button
> And that it takes 25mm tanks
> 
> ...


I also find the Pico a bit small to be comfortable, the Primo is far more ergonomic.

IMO, the Silver is the looker, the Black just looks wrong. Finish is really nice with the silver bits being brushed metal and the carbon bits are a relatively good quality sticker. The large fire button is really easy to find without looking, and the display is great for us older folks 

This mod works well with most tanks but really shines with MTL tanks at lower power. DL vaping at 50W and up means you need to carry an extra battery or two.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (21/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I also find the Pico a bit small to be comfortable, the Primo is far more ergonomic.
> 
> IMO, the Silver is the looker, the Black just looks wrong. Finish is really nice with the silver bits being brushed metal and the carbon bits are a relatively good quality sticker. The large fire button is really easy to find without looking, and the display is great for us older folks
> 
> This mod works well with most tanks but really shines with MTL tanks at lower power. DL vaping at 50W and up means you need to carry an extra battery or two.


Please let me know when they arrive!! Very keen!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I also find the Pico a bit small to be comfortable, the Primo is far more ergonomic.
> 
> IMO, the Silver is the looker, the Black just looks wrong. Finish is really nice with the silver bits being brushed metal and the carbon bits are a relatively good quality sticker. The large fire button is really easy to find without looking, and the display is great for us older folks
> 
> This mod works well with most tanks but really shines with MTL tanks at lower power. DL vaping at 50W and up means you need to carry an extra battery or two.



Thanks @BumbleBee !!
Do you know if it has a piff counter for me?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee !!
> Do you know if it has a piff counter for me?


It probably won't be able to count your piffs but it does have a puff counter that you may find useful

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Please let me know when they arrive!! Very keen!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Will do @@cliff, will be sometime in January

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It probably won't be able to count your piffs but it does have a puff counter that you may find useful



Lol @BumbleBee - at the rate i am going i need an autocorrect on that evic primo mini too!


----------



## BumbleBee (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> Lol @BumbleBee - at the rate i am going i need an autocorrect on that evic primo mini too!


That might be available in a future upgrade, wouldn't that just be the bee's knees

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

